# Brauche Hilfe beim Logo erstellen!



## Krümel_ (24. März 2008)

Hallo !

Also erstmal möchte ich sagen das mir euer Forum super gefällt.
Und nun zu meinem Anliegen.Ich bräuchte ein Logo welches ich in meine Fotos einarbeiten kann.Mit PS kenne ich micht etwas aus,gerade dadurch das ich meine Bilder etwas bearbeitet.
Mit InDesign oder Illustrator hab ich noch nich gearbeitet.Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich vorgehen muss usw.Wie gesagt auf dem Gebiet bin ich Newbie.

Danke
Krümel


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. März 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de 

Kurze Frage vorab: Hast Du Probleme mit der technischen Umsetzung oder 
möchtest Du ein paar Inspiration bzw. grundsätzliche Vorgehensweisen beim
Erstellen von Logos erfahren?

Grüße


----------



## Krümel_ (24. März 2008)

Die grundsätzliche Vorgehensweisen beim Erstellen von Logos wäre mir sicher sehr Hilfreich.Ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht und ich weiss das es schwer werden wid,bin aber bereit zu lernen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. März 2008)

Na dann hab ich doch was für Dich. 

1.) Ein bißchen was zur Inspiration - sozusagen zum Warm werden
=> Logos und Signets aus aller Welt

2.) Nun geht es ans Eingemachte. Alles über Logodesign - von der ersten Idee
bis zur endgültigen Umsetzung
=> Designguide.at

Viel Spaß damit


----------

